

ClickFraud as punishment - contactdick

I don't click on website ads (I find them mostly annoying and not usually relevant) but recently, I've found myself occasionally clicking the ads of companies that annoy me or have demonstrated particularly bad or unethical customer service.<p>In my head I get the small satisfaction of knowing I've cost them a tiny amount of cash. A follow on thought is what would happen if this were common behaviour? It would be an effective way of punishing (through cost) companies who are unethical / take advantage of their customers and give a lot of power back to consumers.
======
mooism2
But you increase their click-through ratio, which means their ad will be shown
to more people.

~~~
slig
Including to him.

